# Two Nuns



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2005)

>                         TWO NUNS
>
>
>
>
>
>                         There were two nuns...  One of them was known as 
>Sister Mathematical (SM), and the other one was known as Sister Logical 
>(SL).
>
>                         It is getting dark and they are still far away 
>from the convent.
>
>                         SM: Have you noticed that a man has been following 
>us for the past thirty-eight and a half minutes? I wonder what he wants.
>
>                         SL: It's logical. He wants to rape us.
>
>                         SM: Oh, no! At this rate he will reach us in 15 
>minutes at the most! What can we do?
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing to do of course is to 
>walk faster.
>
>                         SM: It's not working.
>
>                         SL: Of course it's not working. The man did the 
>only logical thing. He started to walk faster, too.
>
>                         SM: So, what shall we do? At this rate he will 
>reach us in one minute.
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing we can do is split. You 
>go that way and I'll go this way. He cannot follow us both.
>
>                         So the man decided to follow Sister Logical.
>
>
>
>                         Sister Mathematical arrives at the convent and is 
>worried about what has happened to Sister Logical.
>
>                         Then Sister Logical arrives.
>
>                         SM: Sister Logical! Thank God you are here!
>                         Tell me what happened!
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing happened. The man 
>couldn't follow us both, so he followed me.
>
>                         SM: Yes, yes! But what happened then?
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing happened. I started to 
>run as fast as I could and he started to run as fast as he could.
>
>                         SM: And?
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing happened. He reached 
>me.
>
>                         SM: Oh, dear! What did you do?
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing to do. I lifted my 
>dress up.
>
>                         SM: Oh, Sister! What did the man do?
>
>                         SL: The only logical thing to do. He pulled down 
>his pants.
>
>
>
>                         SM: Oh, no! What happened then?
>
>                         SL: Isn't it logical, Sister?  A nun with her 
>dress up can run faster than man with his pants down .
>
>                          And for those of you who thought it would be 
>dirty...
>
>                          .
>                         I'll pray for you!


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2005)

lmbo pds i love it !!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

>



ditto what GB said!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 6, 2005)

This was so cute!  Made my "first laugh" of the day!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

good job!!  Thanks for that!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2005)

Isn't laughter wonderful!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2005)

ah, perfect..capped off a busy hectic day  Thanks you.. Laughter is the BEST 

kadesma


----------

